# VK - Teaser



## Stroodlepuff (18/5/17)

Here is a little teaser for you guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/17)

Bloody HELL! That's HUGE! Boom! Bring it ON!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (18/5/17)

Please tell me it's in Pretoria... PPPLLLEEEAAASSSEEE!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (18/5/17)

I have to be honest I would be as happy as that guy if my job was to break stuff all day.

This looks epic @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo ! Well done guys!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Attie (18/5/17)

Damn, that's huge


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/5/17)

Stosta said:


> I have to be honest I would be as happy as that guy if my job was to break stuff all day.
> 
> This looks epic @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo ! Well done guys!



People who work with you tell me that's all you actually do all day, is break shit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/5/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Please tell me it's in Pretoria... PPPLLLEEEAAASSSEEE!!!



Unfortunately not @BeardedVaper93 this is an existing store which we are relocating to a bigger space


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/5/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Unfortunately not @BeardedVaper93 this is an existing store which we are relocating to a bigger space



aaaaah the restaurant across from the OG fourways store?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (18/5/17)

Either this is a new VK branch or it's News Cafe after Feliks and Stosta met up at the last vape meet.

Good stuff, @Stroodlepuff. I would ask if it's in Weltevreden Park. But my spirit has been crushed and all hope drained out of my very soul too often before.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/5/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> aaaaah the restaurant across from the OG fourways store?



Close  The car dealership


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/5/17)

YAY I WIN ALL THE PRIZES !!!! I'LL SEND YOU MY DETAILS NOW.

THANKS VK FOR THIS AMAZING GIVE AWAY!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta (18/5/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> People who work with you tell me that's all you actually do all day, is break shit.


Bwahahaha!!!!

Only when I'm feeling productive, the rest of the time I just kinda walk around talking crap and stirring the pot.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/5/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> YAY I WIN ALL THE PRIZES !!!! I'LL SEND YOU MY DETAILS NOW.
> 
> THANKS VK FOR THIS AMAZING GIVE AWAY!



Send them

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (18/5/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Here is a little teaser for you guys
> 
> View attachment 94958



Oh wow, that is very large @Stroodlepuff 
Congrats to you and the VK team!
All the best with the process of kitting it out


----------

